
I've decided to reclaim my life – by using an old Nokia phone - vitaminj
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/31/nokia-3310-t9-phone-smartphone-iphone-reclaim-life
======
ggm
A GO android phone with some lockdown might suffice for me. I sort-of get what
this back-to-basics is doing, and I know some people who are on equivalent
handsets.

I like google authenticator for 2FA. If that was on a nokia.

